# Which Octave Pedal??



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone use an octavia style pedal such as the Boss OC2, Voodoo Lab Proctavia etc... ? I am thinking of picking one up and could use some advice on what is what. I like the sound that Trioano got on the Blackmarket album, the solo in the song Bring Back. Also dig some of those hendrix BOG sounds.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Paul,

Is it the Octave up sound you want? The Boss OC-2 only does one & two octaves down. 

The Prescription Electronics COB pedal I have on ebay right now does the octave up sound. Let me know if you're interested.

The Foxrox does an octave down, plus a fuzzy octave up. It's also very cool.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Another excellent octave pedal is the Fulltone Ultimate Octave. Excellent fuzz with added Octave up. Too bad I just sold mine last week.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Retroman!!!!! I bought all 3 flavours (Wolftone, Scram and Octavious)

Andy


----------



## screaminking (Feb 5, 2006)

If you want a solid and affordable Hendrix-y octave pedal, then the Voodoo Lab might be the best out there. You can use the octave without the fuzz and run another fuzzbox, the bonus is that the fuzz is actually very very good.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I really like the Boss OC-2 for the octave down thing. Warren Haynes uses' one quite a lot.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I got a Boss OC2 for five bucks yesterday. What fun.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> Retroman!!!!! I bought all 3 flavours (Wolftone, Scram and Octavious)
> 
> Andy


I checked his website and looks like nice stuff. How is the octave effect in the Wolftone compared to the Octavious....


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

The Wolftone is much thicker, think Prince "When Doves Cry" and you have the option of just the fuzz too. The Octavious works best with the tone control on the guitar rolled off and gets all the shades of beck(wired) and Hendrix (BOG) but won't get that sustain for days (unless preceded by a fuzz).

Both units gives those crazy ring modulated bonus notes when bending notes within chords. The demos on-line are quite accurate.

Andy


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

I haven't owned any others, but the Chicago Iron sounds really good to me.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I picked up an OC2 for $40 off ebay and I'll play with it and see what it gives. From all the replies I've started checking them out and there are quite a few of them out there. So far I like what I read about the retro man and the chicago iron. Oh well keep checking them out, meanwhile I'll see what the OC2 has to offer...


----------

